# Surely a guy holding a stop sign could of prevented this.



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Driver smashes into two police cruisers 
By Jill Harmacinski 
Staff writer

TOPSFIELD - A Beverly woman lost control of her car yesterday morning and smashed into the back of two police cruisers that were moving slowly in the high-speed lanes to protect a road crew sweeping the highway.

Police said Donna Guy, 49, was speeding on I-95 north at 8 a.m. when she struck the back ends of two marked state police cruisers.

The cruisers, driven by Troopers Basil Timmons and Matthew Gravini, were following a road detail crew that was cleaning debris and rocks off the highway. Police said an arrow board warning drivers to stay out of the two high-speed lanes was set up between the cruisers and northbound traffic coming from behind.

Guy's beige sedan struck one cruiser in the fourth travel lane, ricocheted away and then struck the other cruiser in the third travel lane. The impact tossed her car onto the grassy median strip in the center of I-95.

There were no serious injuries, but both cruisers and Guy's Chrysler Cirrus were heavily damaged. The crash snarled traffic on I-95 for an hour and a half, state police said. The accident occurred just north of the Ferncroft Rotary, exit 50, in Topsfield.

State police could not say how fast Guy was going, but troopers definitely believe she was speeding well above the posted 65 mph limit.

Guy, of 48 Stone St. in Beverly, was cited for speeding and negligent operation, state police said.

Both troopers complained of neck and back pain and were taken to Anna Jaques Hospital in Newburyport, where they were treated and released. Guy also suffered minor injuries and was treated and released at Beverly Hospital.

Within minutes of the crash, traffic started backing up on I-95 as a half-dozen troopers, a state police photographer, local patrolmen, firefighters and ambulance crews responded to the crash.

Traffic in the northbound lane tapered to a single lane at first. Later, after the cruisers and sedan were towed away, the highway was completely reopened to traffic.

There were also delays on the southbound side of the highway as commuters slowed to get a glimpse of the accident scene.

Staff reporter Jill Harmacinski can be reached at (978)338-2652 or by e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Surely a guy holding a stop sign could of prevented this*

TWO, marked State Police cruisers. Hmm, kind of fly's in the face of the idiot who suggested that we don't need officers on detail sites. :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Surely a guy holding a stop sign could of prevented this*

YAH!!!!!!!

Imagine TWO (2) MSP crown Vics with strobes going and yellow flash arrow couldn't stop this speeding fool.

I know a person in a hard-hat, orange vest and sign in hand would be FAR superior to police details!
:roll:


----------

